# Shark Fishing Sunrise



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bay Gal really liked this picture and suggested I post it up on this forum. 
Taken Saturday morning at dawn on Galveston east of the water tower.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I love sunrise and sunset on the beach.

Kelly


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Pelican*

I apologize for messing with your original. But, when I see pictures like this, I love palying with the color levels. Sometimes it works out. Sometimes it doesn't. I thought this looked pretty cool.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Hey Pelican......didn't notice the first time i looked at this that you can click it and it gets big....then click it again and you put yourself right in the picture.....wanted to jump in that kayak and ride. How you do dat?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

birdnester, you did not want to jump in the yak and go for a ride. the yak landed there after a yipe out over the third bar. the water was rough that day.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

No problem TxPalerider ... love the richer colors ... I actually modified it myself to put on my screensaver ... just not as dark.

birdnester, get yourself an account at imageshack.com ... you can store images there, then link to a pic, or for larger pics, just show the thumbnail for the link.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for that link Pelican......i think you may have discovered a revolutionary way to post pictures ....Mont oughta love it....probably takes up less space on this site.....plus you can view the blow-ed up version instead of being limited to 600x600


Step under the Banyon Tree with me daughter


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Wow, Bayan trees are really unique ... where was the pic taken? Far East? Cute kids.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

were those banyon trees in the front yard of Thomas Edison's lab over in Tampa?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Man, learn something new everyday. *

*"Convinced that rubber could be produced from other than rubber trees, Edison began importing hundreds of trees which he systematically planted around his winter home. Most of these trees are still growing in their original locations. In 1925, Harvey Firestone, looking for an unusual gift, gave Edison a Banyan Tree. This spreading plant sends out streamers from its upper branches which, when coming in contact with the ground form another tree trunk. The tree still stands at the entrance to the Estate and now covers some 400 feet in circumference."*


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

That particular Banyon tree is in Venice Fla. there's some incredible ones down in Naples too. I'll have to check out Edisons place next time in Florida.....my fishin-buddy-brudder-in-law lives is Seminole which is real near Tampa


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

very nice pic.. thats for sharing


----------

